
Trying to be creative in a 'Dilbert' world - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/15/living/corporate-creativity-office-workers/index.html?hpt=hp_c1
======
erikb
The idea is quite interesting. I love the idea of virtual economic systems.

It's a little strange, though. He doesn't look at all like the average nerd as
he describes himself.

